# Conny perch??



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Any recent perch reports outta Conny??
Thanks in advance

Tom


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Fished with a guy today that has his boat docked in conneaut and he said there catching maybe 3-10 perch a day. Gizmo took his boat out already. And he only fishes for perch. That's not a good sign. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cheezman said:


> Any recent perch reports outta Conny??
> Thanks in advance
> Tom




2 Boats, at camp said that they are gonna* try* for perch today & tomorrow,,,,,, I'll let cha know what I find out.


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Jer !!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Wonder if Snug's is even open selling shiners?


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Kenlow1 said:


> Wonder if Snug's is even open selling shiners?


4405933755 call them.


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

I went up on Friday and got 8 perch all day. Didn't see many rods moving around us either. I saw reports of a few being caught yesterday around 50 fow. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

Kenlow1 said:


> Wonder if Snug's is even open selling shiners?


They're selling frozen emeralds. No live ones right now. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yep, called on Friday-they have salted shiners and said perchin was fair? No walleyes being reported in Conneaut? Must of all be heading west?


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

shore warrior said:


> Fished with a guy today that has his boat docked in conneaut and he said there catching maybe 3-10 perch a day. Gizmo took his boat out already. And he only fishes for perch. That's not a good sign.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I don't know if you are talking about the same "Gizmo" but I have fished with Mark multiple times and we always went trolling for walleyes. He does fish for perch too when his customer's book their trip that way.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

hageman.2 said:


> I don't know if you are talking about the same "Gizmo" but I have fished with Mark multiple times and we always went trolling for walleyes. He does fish for perch too when his customer's book their trip that way.



LOL,,,, Ya your absolutely right. I stifled myself,,,,,, pert-near choked,,, glad you set it straight.
RUMOR has it, that the Gizmo we know is still fishing,, & he actually caught a limit of perch, recently, then the next day, NO GOOD.
There's perch to be had, but they are really moving around. Catch 'em for 1 or 2 hrs, then pick up & go find 'em.

And, You might be able to net bait, in the docks, under the lights at night,,,,,, so I've been told. ;>)


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Doboy, do you think livescope will help with the perch fishing? Once you find them, should be able to tell what direction they moved too.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

last Saturday it was awesome, we had 40 of them in four hours 7-11 could’ve limited if we didn’t have prior engagements they went 40lbs at the cleaners and had several 14-15inch fish… we were at the conny dump along with 30-40 other boats the picture is 25 to fill a five gallon bucket


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

My brother in law and I fished Wed and Thurs out at 50 to 60 ft. around the dump and east . We caught 14 perch and 4 real nice walleyes between 22- 24 the first day. The second day we caught 19 perch and 2 more nice walleyes. All the perch were between 11-13 inches for both days Our tactic was to drift one rod dead stick with a sabaki rig with salted emeralds and a live fat head minnow and cast with a worm harness with crawler on another . When we would catch a perch, we would anchor and jig the sabaki, then move on when the action stopped We caught about half of the perch on the live minnows and a few dragging the bottom with the harness. The battle of the day was a 30 in. catfish in 60 ft of water. We caught a good many small eyes and no sheeps or white perch on either day


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I know the weather hasn't been great but anybody been out?


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

chaunc said:


> Hey Doboy, do you think livescope will help with the perch fishing? Once you find them, should be able to tell what direction they moved too.


The ONE time I’ve been on an ‘up and down’ perch bite since owning LiveScope I observed that it appeared to be dead water on LiveScope until your weight hit the bottom. When the weight hit the bottom, three or four fish would show up and you could watch them bite. Knowing that the weight hitting the mud made them rise and feed helped. Regular sonar showed that ‘cloud’ of bait near the bottom. That cloud on standard sonar was the only visible sonar clue. That was last year. 

I fished the pack around Kelly’s two weekends ago and on that day, you could see the perch suspended and you could watch in frustration as they looked at your bait and never bit. That same day, I found concentrated small marks East of Kelly’s and they ended up being small walleye. 

One thing that does work is raising the bait way higher than you normally would because you see the fish, but it might not be a perch. This at least gives you something to catch and it might be a walleye, sheephead, white bass, white perch, and sometimes a perch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

